# Grizzly table saw and lathe



## kazuma78 (Sep 7, 2013)

I found a nice pair of tools on Craigslist and thought it seemed like a good deal. http://macon.craigslist.org/tls/4043490636.html Does anyone have any experience with either of these? And how does 3 phase work? I dont currently have the cash for these 2 tools but can liquidate some of my coins fairly quickly to get them if they are a good enough deal. suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated!

***I meant Table Saw and Bandsaw*** :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a great deal just based on price versus retail cost. 

Three phase power is not standard fare in most residential settings, but I have no clue about the expense to get it(if it's even possible). I know there are converters that will convert single phase to three phase for a given motor, but again, I don't know what they cost. You could throw a rock and hit somebody that knows more about electricity than I do.:i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2013)

If it's $1200 for all of it, it's a good buy if everything is in good working order. The 3 phase equipment is not a problem even moving around every 2 to 3 years because your phase converter is just another piece of shop equipment to be packed up and moved with the rest of your shop equipment. That's probably the best $1200 you could spend on two of the most important pieces of equipment in your shop. A 12" saw is nice to have.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 8, 2013)

Greg-woodtickgreg probably can tell you the cost of phase converter- he just installed one for his lathe. Nice tools- me I am afraid enough of my table saw-10"-I have no interest- nor need in a larger one.
EVERYONE- watch out David is looking for customers again- he is throwing rocks. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

As Kevin said, both for that price is a great deal. 3 phase power is not very hard to get around in a home, as Mike said I installed a variable frequency drive on my 3 phase metal lathe and it works great. The cost goes up as the horsepower goes up. For a 1 hp enclosed unit it was about $200. The vfd's need to be in an enclosure in a dusty environment. Another option is a large rotary phase converter that could run both tools, but they are very expensive and I don't like running a motor just to run a motor. Vfd's are the way to go, in fact many manufacturers are selling their machines with them already installed. The cost is coming down on them. Teco is one of the better ones, Hitachi and GE also sell them. Just google variable frequency drives and a couple of suppliers will pop up.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a RPC and it works fine for my purpose, but I installed it years ago when VFD's were still very pricey. They still are but not as much as they were. I scrabbled together a RPC for only $650 and though noisy, not as efficient as a VFD (almost nothing is) I will not replace my RPC with a VFD until the RPC goes out. 

I haven't kept up with codes since I allowed my journeyman's license to lapse - but I think in some jurisdictions if you install a RPC you're considered a commercial outfit - is that true Greg? In that case a VFD has that one huge advantage in addition to the vastly superior efficiency and precision of output.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I have a RPC and it works fine for my purpose, but I installed it years ago when VFD's were still very pricey. They still are but not as much as they were. I scrabbled together a RPC for only $650 and though noisy, not as efficient as a VFD (almost nothing is) I will not replace my RPC with a VFD until the RPC goes out.
> 
> I haven't kept up with codes since I allowed my journeyman's license to lapse - but I think in some jurisdictions if you install a RPC you're considered a commercial outfit - is that true Greg? In that case a VFD has that one huge advantage in addition to the vastly superior efficiency and precision of output.


I don't know about the legalities of it, but I do agree with the quietness and efficiency of a vfd. The cost is coming down on them, competition is good for the consumer. It's good when a manufacturer doesn't have a monopoly on a product. Think vcr's and microwave's. They are way below the cost of the smaller rpc's A friend of mine has a 2hp rpc, and it is noisy imo. Just seems kinda weird and inefficient to run a motor to run a motor. Used to be that was the only option, times have changed.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> .... Just seems kinda weird and inefficient to run a motor to run a motor. Used to be that was the only option, times have changed.



I get it, but they're running a humongous gazillion HP extremely inefficient one upstream - I don't reckon having my little 10Hp in between it and my equipment is drawing down the resources of the world very much, and both my motors are a darn site more efficient than one single phase of the same output. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > .... Just seems kinda weird and inefficient to run a motor to run a motor. Used to be that was the only option, times have changed.
> ...


Agreed.


----------

